# Blast and cruise or pct with bridge?



## marz4 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello I am 19 and have almost 2 cycles under my belt. Currently I am 6' 1" 231 lbs and approximately 16-17% body fat. (I know I'm fat right now and I plan on getting it down.) 
 I learned from my first cycle that with regular pct you loose lots of muscle. I'm trying to avoid becoming catabolic by and means necessary. I'm stuck between taking my regular pct (nolvadex) and running it with a SARM or just running test year around at a trt dosage while off cycle. I know the bridge would be the smartest thing to do but I don't know if ostarine alone will hold onto any muscle and I know that blasting and cruising works for keeping gains. Any advice will be appreciated thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2017)

If you wanna rustle jimmies you should be a bit more subtle.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 23, 2017)

You lost me at I am 19 and have 2 cycles under my belt. Good luck with that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2017)

at age 11 i realized i was what you guys now call a "hard gainer" so i started my first cycle of test/tren. I'm currently 35 years old, on my 47th cycle, 6'4, 113lbs, 1.5% bf. so to you guys clowning underage steroid usage who's laughing now eh? eh?!


----------



## bvs (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry bro but no one is gonna help a kid fuuck himself up even more than you potentially already have


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 23, 2017)

Everything stated above, and:
View attachment 4872


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you wanna rustle jimmies you should be a bit more subtle.


I lold hard enough that my wife asked what was funny. 

Oh nothing. Steroid stuff.


----------

